# Show me your sailboat's interior



## AllThumbs

You know the drill.


----------



## heinzir

Ceiling under construction


----------



## AllThumbs

That is awesome. I have a lot to do on mine and the ideas from these photos is great. Let me ask you, the strapping that the cedar(?) is fastened to, it is epoxied onto the hull?


----------



## M275sailer




----------



## M275sailer




----------



## M275sailer




----------



## M275sailer




----------



## heinzir

AllThumbs said:


> That is awesome. I have a lot to do on mine and the ideas from these photos is great. Let me ask you, the strapping that the cedar(?) is fastened to, it is epoxied onto the hull?


The strips behind the cedar are cut from 1/2" pressure treated plywood. I had to cut kerfs in them to allow them to conform to the curvature of the hull. I bought the cedar strips at Menard's. They are 5/16" thick tongue and groove strips sold for wainscoting.

Conventional wisdom says to epoxy the furring strips to the hull. I was working on the boat outside in my driveway in early winter and the temperature was way too cold for epoxy to set up. I used Gorilla Glue instead. It has a broader range of temperatures it can be used with. I left a worklight on in the boat that generated enough heat to keep everything above freezing.

I did this last winter, and so far the Gorilla Glue has held up well. Here in Minnesota we get temperature extremes from -30 in the winter to +95 in the summer. Also, this is a very lightly built boat so it probably flexes more than a more substantial craft (although I have never actually noticed any flexing.) Neither the flexing nor the temperature swings have broken the Gorilla Glue bond.


----------



## Sequitur

Here are a few shots, first of Sequitur's interior shortly after her fit-out had begun in Vancouver:



















Then a shot of her salon looking forward:










A look at the galley:










The nav station and portside settee:










The forward cabin:


----------



## sailingdog

Heinzir-

I'm not sure I'd be comfortable using pressure treated lumber inside a boat. The compounds the pressure treated wood is treated with are very nasty and fairly toxic... and I'd prefer not to be stuck in an enclosed boat with them.. Just MHO...


----------



## AllThumbs

Dog, you worry too much dude.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Old pictures, but they do.


----------



## heinzir

sailingdog said:


> Heinzir-
> 
> I'm not sure I'd be comfortable using pressure treated lumber inside a boat. The compounds the pressure treated wood is treated with are very nasty and fairly toxic... and I'd prefer not to be stuck in an enclosed boat with them.. Just MHO...


Hasn't affected me at all. I'm still perfectly nromal -- mornal -- normle -- damn!


----------



## sailingdog

Have you read the warnings on the stuff...and the fact that the poison used to treat the wood can leach out... If you're going to have kids aboard...best not to use pressure treated wood on the interior.


AllThumbs said:


> Dog, you worry too much dude.


----------



## heinzir

I think any poison that leeches out of the wood would have done so long ago. I cut the 1" strips from a portable launching ramp I had made for my dinghy many years ago. It had been outdoors exposed to the elements, and the lake, for many years. I needed to make a new one, so I salvaged what I could from the old. I could have used marine plywood but my budget did not allow that. I used what I had.

In any case, the treated wood is not being used in large expanses, such as a bulkhead. The relatively small number of 1" X 24" pieces are completely covered by the cedar ceiling.


----------



## Giulietta

Dog...

when I was a kid we used to swim in raw sewage, drink tap water, sleep in lead painted beds, drive cars with no seat belts, and no airbags, we rode bikes with no helmets, we didn't send kids to karate classes, we had no shrinks, we all smoked indoors....and damn it....

*
I'M STILL HERE!!!!!!!​*


----------



## sailingdog

GUU-

And all of that shows....

:laugher


Giulietta said:


> Dog...
> 
> when I was a kid we used to swim in raw sewage, drink tap water, sleep in lead painted beds, drive cars with no seat belts, and no airbags, we rode bikes with no helmets, we didn't send kids to karate classes, we had no shrinks, we all smoked indoors....and damn it....
> 
> *
> I'M STILL HERE!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Giulietta




----------



## xort

Giulietta said:


> damn it....
> 
> *I'M STILL HERE!!!!!!!*​


Damn it!!!:laugher


----------



## Cope44

Some prospective










And I love every inch if it!


----------



## Whampoa




----------



## CapnRon47

*1990 Holby 35' Clearwater model*

Whampoa,
Beautifully boat!   and good choice of location!! 

Ours is docked in Oriental also, at the dock at the house. 









The boat is new to me, so I cannot take much credit, other than being smart enough to buy her last spring in CT. She has a swing keel and draws 1'10" with the keel and rudder up, and 6' with the 4,000 lb lead keel down. Just what we need for the wind tides we get in the creeks in NC. We sailed her down this past fall.

Looking fwd thru the galley, the keel swings up into the partition to the right. It splits the sallon, but we hold are parties up in the cockpit anyway.










looking aft thru the galley, she came with the custom dinner ware along the partition, there are quarter berths on either side of the companionway. There is room for a full table between the partition and the steps, it folds down along the partition and slides out and up to fill in between the port and starboard satee's










She has a nice size V-berth, with shelf, drawer and wet locker storage










and a walk thru head on the other side of the partion.










Looking down thru the companionway you can see the keel parition with the galley on port and the nav station on starboard.










Proud and happy new owner of Heron. They only made 7 of these models back in the late 80's early 90's. 

CapnRon


----------



## sailingdog

CapnRon-

Like the white interior...so much less gloomy than the dark wood interiors of some boats. 

Please note, that all of GUU's interior are veneer... since he wanted to save weight... they're veneer laminated over fiberglass with a foam core. Very cool, very light... but mother of god expensive to do.


----------



## sander06

Pretty, pretty boats!!!! One thing that jumps out is the toal lack of handholds on some of the larger boats with the big salons. On the boats with a large beam, that's quite a ways to fall!!!

I've got our interior boat pix at Picasa Web Albums - Voyager - Boat Decor#

Our boat is a Liberty 28 Custom Cutter. Six tons of fun!!!


----------



## PalmettoSailor

Catalina 36 Galley








Nav Station








Saloon - Note the carpet which was removed about 15 seconds after the boat became ours. Nice Teak and holley sole was underneath.


----------



## SailChick20

Whampoa said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow...I'm blinded by the gloss of your interior...nice!


----------



## Faster

A rare boat - Brazilian built and finished to a nice level overall.....


----------



## Omatako

Giulietta said:


> *I'M STILL HERE!!!!!!!*​


Yes but are you Nromal


----------



## sailingdog

Andre-

He was never Nromal


----------



## WouldaShoulda

This is before we clutterd it up...

I'm 6'1" and can lie down in the v-berth. Unusual for a 27 footer.


----------



## christyleigh

Here's an all Teak interior that's not too dark.....


----------



## Whampoa

Thanks CapnRon47 and Sailchick20. 

I agree sander06, hand rails are important and we have them on our list of pending additions.

Thanks as well to all who have shared the shots of their interiors.

Regards, John


----------



## blt2ski

I need to send you to a different site, but a link to where I show the how to, along with before and after shots of my rear cabin, and there is a link there to the head redo. I am thinking I have some shots of the main cabin with the new cushions I can find some where. There may be an edit on here in the future.

Interior after new cushions.....I knew I had shots, a bit on the small side tho!



























Marty


----------



## HerbDB

Lots of beautiful pictures of boats with nicely set tables. Here is one taken last year in the Bahamas.


----------



## switepine

*this is..*

a liberty 28? WOW, I have on eand it does not look like this lol! Nice simple, thisis gorgeous! Tight fit tho I bet!? S


----------



## sahara

I haven't really got many pics, but this will give you an idea. Very traditional and simple.


----------



## wwilson

Some really fine looking interiors - congratulations all!

I guess I'm drawn to the "traditional" (no - I can't define that) more than I might have thought, but there is something about s/v _Whampoa_ that is really, "proper" (as the word was used by MC Hammer - anyone remember him? We used to be neighbors - me well down the hill from MC.)

Wayne


----------



## kaluvic

Just starting to get there!


----------



## MorganPaul

Hey Heinzir

I like the Cedar. It gives the boat a warm feeling. I am doing my v-berth with the very same stuff. I will try to get some pictures.

Did you put any kind of finish on the Cedar? I am wiping on Tung oil.

Nice work, cute kid.

Paul


----------



## kaluvic

This is when I knew things had gotten out of hand!


----------



## heinzir

MorganPaul said:


> Hey Heinzir
> 
> I like the Cedar. It gives the boat a warm feeling. I am doing my v-berth with the very same stuff. I will try to get some picturesg.
> 
> Did you put any kind of finish on the Cedar? I am wiping on Tung oil.
> 
> Nice work, cute kid.
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul,

I varnished the cedar strips before screwing them in place. The picture showing raw wood was of a trial fitting so I could cut the pieces to the proper length.

Monet was about 16 months old when that picture was taken; she's 2 and a half now. Loves sailing. We have 2 grown kids, ages 31 and 27, but are raising 3 grandkids.


----------



## sailingdog

Kaluvic-

If that's where you started, then I'm even more impressed with your handiwork. 



kaluvic said:


> This is when I knew things had gotten out of hand!


----------



## kaluvic

Thanks sailingdog. 
Actually when I started it was fully operational.
This is some pics of the original galley companion way, and nav station.


----------



## josrulz

We just bought her, and she's no where near as impressive as some other interiors posted here, but she's ours. 

The previous owner redid the upholstery, and it was a nice job on a 25-year-old boat. Here are a few pics from the listing:


----------



## Faster

lovely boat, Jos.... no need to make any excuses for her!


----------



## WesterlyPageant

I'm in the middle of a complete rebuild of my interior. This is my inspiration. 
This is off the Morris Yatchs site, this is the 52 I think.

Less fabulous pictures can be seen here.


----------



## josrulz

Faster said:


> lovely boat, Jos.... no need to make any excuses for her!


Thanks Faster! We really like her.


----------



## TAK

1994 Caliber 40


----------



## mazzy

I bought "Comino" from an Irishman, hence the colors on the port bulkhead. The underside of the dropdown table to starboard was all busted up.









So, we went wild with a hot glue gun, and decorated the underside of the table with over 300 wine corks 










Lots of fun accumulating those suckers 

Mike


----------



## kaluvic

WesterlyPageant said:


> I'm in the middle of a complete rebuild of my interior. This is my inspiration.
> This is off the Morris Yatchs site, this is the 52 I think.
> 
> Less fabulous pictures can be seen here.


Wow ...what a light and fresh interior....very nice.
I opened the pictures link&#8230;.you've been doing a lot!
Are you using cork board for insulation?
Again&#8230;.very nice work.


----------



## WesterlyPageant

I am using cork. I used it in the last boat as well as rigid foam. The cork has a few properties I like over the rigid foam so I'm strictly using that this time around. 

It curves better so it is in 100% contact with the hull. The foam can leave little air gaps, which could condensate and cause problems.
If you make a paper template you can insulate very cramp lockers. You just use the template to cut the cork, roll it up and slip it into the locker then unroll and glue it in. If using the rigid foam this would need several smaller pieces. 

Cork is cheap; I got a 3x300 foot roll off eBay for a couple hundred dollars. 

A tip, use 3m super 90! the super 77 will hold it in place long enough to install some sort of finishing cover over (like my overhead panels) but will not hold up forever. I have some areas with lots of curves, like the pilot's berth that are just cork, no finish cover. They were put up with super 90 and are still looking great a year later. I tried to use contact cement. If you have a dozen small children to apply pressure while the stuff kicks off, great, but the super 90 is crazy fast (be sure to have the cork lined up square, there is no moving it once it touches!).

The boat is a bit warmer, but most importantly, no condensation, ever in Seattle winters living aboard. I cook a lot with propane and this winter was night and day different thanks to the insulation. No more wet sheets.


----------



## dbruce85

1975 Pearson 26


----------



## jason3317

*1988 J/28*

Interior of Compass Rose


----------



## FollyT

*Liberty 28*

Sander06, this is a year-old thread, but I just saw your photos of Native Dancer. What an absolutely beautiful boat! I'm looking for a cruiser and the Liberty is on my short list. It just might move to number 1 now that I have seen yours.


----------



## St Anna

Peterson (Hillier) 46


----------



## smackdaddy

Wow St. She's a beaut!


----------



## griffy2000

To christyleigh, 

Beautiful interior. Is pretty much everything oiled or varnished. It looks great.

Thanks, john


----------



## Barquito

> Sander06, this is a year-old thread,


Make that many year old thread. However, these interiors are timeless.


----------



## speciald

Some pressure treated wod and even mulch is treated with arsenic.


----------



## speciald

here are soome from the Yachtworld listing - David Walters Yachts (Fort Lauderdale, FL)


----------



## Jetexas

Mine is nowhere near as fancy as those previously posted, but I can take credit for fabricating all the bulkheads and galley cabinets since the originals were rotted and falling apart when I bought her.




























Saddest part is the previous owner paid someone big bucks for those teak access panels in the cabin sole -- only to let the boat sit flooded until the teak and holly floor disinitegrated. (The teak panels were thankfully in his garage.) One of these days I'll put a real floor in there, but for now my plywood sole is working.


----------



## smackdaddy

I'd forgotten about this thread. I don't think I ever chucked in pics of Smacktanic's glorious interior:



















Pimpin'.


----------



## teddier1

Here is a picture from our 1976 Cal 46 of the salon area.


----------



## teddier1

A couple more of Old Glory Cal 46


----------



## smackdaddy

Jeez tedd - that thing's gorgeous!


----------



## teddier1

Thanks. We are moving onto her May 2nd and taking her from Cleveland to SC at the end of the summer


----------



## wingNwing

The main cabin:









The galley:









And a few more photos at this link: A Tour of Our Boat | Jaye Lunsford - Life Afloat | Blogs (www.HometownAnnapolis.com - The Capital)


----------



## eherlihy

I am glad that this thread has been resurrected. Lots of great ideas here.


----------



## chef2sail

Wheres Waldo (Dan)?

Glad to here you guys are safe and sound and making your way back. You be free of them rebels soon....


----------



## oysterman23

Me too and we inhaled.........


----------



## blt2ski

Did not have a real good picture on page 1 or 2, so here is a better one! altho it does have Mr Winston the wonderful boat puppy included!LOL


----------



## creedence623

The interior of the new boat. Pretty excited about this one. Of the four 'big' boats I've owned over the past 10 years, this is the first that really feels like a yacht to me.


----------



## captainfletcher

That's a great looking cabin creedence!


----------



## smackdaddy

captainfletcher said:


> That's a great looking cabin creedence!


+1. Awesome yacht creed.


----------



## creedence623

smackdaddy said:


> +1. Awesome yacht creed.


Many thanks guys!!

Incidentally after buying it, the wife, in a surprise move, asked if we could move aboard. I literally had the house put on the market 2 days later. We'll see how it all plays out, but I'm hoping to be living on it this time next year.


----------



## ronspiker

So the un asked question is.... What is she? Nice interior


----------



## ronspiker

Never mind just say your sig... Doooh


----------



## wingNwing

chef2sail said:


> Wheres Waldo (Dan)?
> 
> Glad to here you guys are safe and sound and making your way back. You be free of them rebels soon....


Haha, Dave, sorry I missed this. But even Annapolis is technically south of the Mason-Dixon line ... 

Currently in Morehead City/Beaufort, NC. Going to Oriental after this weekend storm blows through, to do some engine maint. and boat work; then its about 2 weeks +/- back to Annapolis. Unless we dawdle, as we're apt to do.


----------



## PaulinVictoria

smackdaddy said:


> I'd forgotten about this thread. I don't think I ever chucked in pics of Smacktanic's glorious interior:
> 
> Pimpin'.


I always pictured the interior of the Smacktanic to have more animal print, a disco ball and a chrome compression pole


----------



## teddier1

i think it is a Ben 39.3


----------



## smackdaddy

PaulinVictoria said:


> I always pictured the interior of the Smacktanic to have more animal print, a disco ball and a chrome compression pole


Actually, it's much larger and well appointed than it looks. Like big waves, cameras never do the interiors justice. Here's another angle:


----------



## PaulinVictoria

Groovy. Presumably there is also parking for an E-Type Jag in a lazarette?


----------



## creedence623

teddier1 said:


> i think it is a Ben 39.3


Yeah it's a 2002 Bene 393. Like every other production boat, it seems pretty polarizing; but I've got to say it seems well built, this particular one was meticulously maintained by a retired Navy officer-turned-Marine surveyor. All in all, it seems a significantly more soldily built than my old Catalina 36.


----------



## davester

I've enjoyed seeing the photos in this thread. Here is the salon of my Pearson 33-2, Starry Night. I made new cushions and refinished a lot of the wood. 
Dave


----------



## Harborless

Damn it! All of your immaculate boats! Let me throw some 24 year old reality on you! Ba Boom!
http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc372/trisstanseth/1148444904_photobucket_22394_.jpg


----------



## Faster

Harborless said:


> Damn it! All of your immaculate boats! Let me throw some 24 year old reality on you! Ba Boom!


I like your desktop background picture!!


----------



## smackdaddy

Harbor, dude, nothin' wrong with that! I'm just glad to see your TP rolls outward. That's the sign of a REAL sailor.

Now how about the story behind that sail on your desktop????


----------



## CalebD

I expected to see a blender in the galley on the Smacktitanic.

Nice interior shots so far... but you'll have to have them all pulled out after the Savoy Truffle:


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27

CalebD said:


> I expected to see a blender in the galley on the Smacktitanic.
> 
> Nice interior shots so far... but you'll have to have them all pulled out after the Savoy Truffle: The Oceanaire, a Custom Irwin Sailing Yacht - YouTube


I remember seeing posts from the owners of this boat on another forum. I read that everything on the interior is bolted down or secured in some way. Not what one would expect looking at the exterior.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27

Here are a few shots that I have at the moment of my boat. 1981 Nor'sea 27
I've had it since 4 April and been working on getting it ready to go back into the water. It needed lots of cleaning up but looking a lot better.


----------



## Classic30

Ours is a work in progress... more to come:










Grown hanging knees are not something you see a lot these days.


----------



## souljour2000

That's a salty-lookin sailer there...more pics please if you have 'em thanks in advance


----------



## Classic30

souljour2000 said:


> That's a salty-lookin sailer there...more pics please if you have 'em thanks in advance


Thanks! 

Here's some I took after our last race a few weeks back..


----------



## souljour2000

thanks...cool boat... Looks sturdy...Will have to look that one up


----------



## Classic30

souljour2000 said:


> thanks...cool boat... Looks sturdy...Will have to look that one up


Let me help you: Bungoona | Classic Yacht Association Australia


----------



## souljour2000

Re: Show me your sailboat's interior....

....so here it is.....in all it's yellowish lime glory...

....for now...that is, obviously got some interior upgrades in mind for her...okay...should not have posted these pics...that paint is gonna drive me over the edge soon...:hammer ...but there's too much other stuff to do that seemed more pressing...until NOW....


('66 C-40)


----------



## DoubleEnder

Morris Leigh 30...soon to be for sale!


----------



## smackdaddy

souljour2000 said:


> Re: Show me your sailboat's interior....
> 
> ....so here it is.....in all it's yellowish lime glory...
> 
> ....for now...that is, obviously got some interior upgrades in mind for her...okay...should not have posted these pics...that paint is gonna drive me over the edge soon...:hammer ...but there's too much other stuff to do that seemed more pressing...until NOW....
> 
> ('66 C-40)


Dude, no worries! You have a sailboat!!!

Sail first...work later.


----------



## souljour2000

Thanks Smack...it's just that institutional yellow man...it's not so bad when I am on her...don't bother me as much then...I'm so happy then it do'nt matter...


----------



## copacabana

Sweet boat DoubleEnder!


----------



## Classic30

souljour2000 said:


> Thanks Smack...it's just that institutional yellow man...it's not so bad when I am on her...don't bother me as much then...I'm so happy then it do'nt matter...


Yep, you have the same problem I had about 2 years(!) ago now.. Lime/yellow must have been a popular colour once. FWIW, here's a "before" pic to match the above:










Don't get too disheartened - you have a lot of potential there!! My advice is to get a can of decent white sealer/undercoat and some masking tape from the local hardware store and start up forward and work back, covering up any to-be-varnished areas (like the table and post) as you go.

It's a good weekend's work, but the interior will feel brighter and you'll then be more enthused to do the varnishing and then sand/paint the interior properly on off weekends and over winter without losing time on the water and without being embarrased about the colour.


----------



## Mystic1

Mystic - Photo Slideshow


----------



## kwaltersmi

Here she is:


----------



## Classic30

kwaltersmi said:


> Here she is:


I like your galley arrangement - that gives me some ideas for the currently wasted space I have port side. Thanks!


----------



## Stiche

Totally stealing that idea for the fold down counter-top, for my Cal 25...


----------



## kwaltersmi

Stiche said:


> Totally stealing that idea for the fold down counter-top, for my Cal 25...


Works great. In addition to creating more counter space, it also serves as a good laptop/iPad desk too.


----------



## Classic30

kwaltersmi said:


> Works great. In addition to creating more counter space, it also serves as a good laptop/iPad desk too.


Since we're on the subject.. how is it held up? Got any pics in the raised position??


----------



## bjslife

1973 Morgan Out Island 33'


----------



## smackdaddy

Pimpin' stove bj!


----------



## travlin-easy

Wow! That's a dead ringer for my boat BJ. Same year, different stove, though--mine's stainless.

Thanks for posting the vid,

Gary


----------



## southshoreS24

mazzy said:


> I bought "Comino" from an Irishman, hence the colors on the port bulkhead. The underside of the dropdown table to starboard was all busted up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we went wild with a hot glue gun, and decorated the underside of the table with over 300 wine corks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun accumulating those suckers
> 
> Mike


awesome! a seaward and on longisland!


----------



## souljour2000

Hartley18 said:


> Yep, you have the same problem I had about 2 years(!) ago now.. Lime/yellow must have been a popular colour once. FWIW, here's a "before" pic to match the above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get too disheartened - you have a lot of potential there!! My advice is to get a can of decent white sealer/undercoat and some masking tape from the local hardware store and start up forward and work back, covering up any to-be-varnished areas (like the table and post) as you go.
> 
> It's a good weekend's work, but the interior will feel brighter and you'll then be more enthused to do the varnishing and then sand/paint the interior properly on off weekends and over winter without losing time on the water and without being embarrased about the colour.


Thanks for the encouragement Hart...but I have to do some fairly extensive glasswork where the windlass ripped out first...yeah...paint will wait hurricane season won't and there's a big hole in the foredeck right now...can see in pic below how I covered it with an old heavy piece of avon/zodiac bottom rubber and weighed down along the sides with chain/and so forth..not great but a good temporary fix...
Can't afford to haul out down there right now...but it's not a small job...probably will be fairly sloppy but waterproof fix for now until I get her up here...with a good sampson post affixed temproarily in rear of windlass area where there's some decent deck left...That little patch job should keep me busy until I can get the boat closer to me as I am 75 miles from her awaiting some fuel-injectors and final title from P/O...Risky..I know..But yeah...when I get the fore-deck done...next thing on the list is the cabin paint..I downloaded a bunch of other C-40 interior pics...most are traditional white/herreshchoff look...plain-jane but bright and airy...works for me...showcases the trim well...and a damn sight better than lime-green..Ill keep ya's posted...


----------



## bjslife

smackdaddy said:


> Pimpin' stove bj!


Yep nice and bright red, i think it came ou of an rv or trailer., but it is mounted to swivel so its all good. I hate the color though lol. The good thing is that that the first mate did cook a 16# turkey and all the fixings for turkey day and it was great!


----------



## regatta

hello,
still refitting my one's...have a look 
Marieholm 26 "Dreamer" | Marieholm26 FanPage

ciao


----------



## rmeador

My 1979 Gulfstar 37 on the day of the sea trial (it's significantly more cluttered with stuff now!):

Galley









Nav station









Port Settee









Starboard Settee









V-berth


----------



## smackdaddy

regatta said:


> hello,
> still refitting my one's...have a look
> Marieholm 26 "Dreamer" | Marieholm26 FanPage
> 
> ciao


Wow regatta, you're doing some AMAZING work!!! Do you do this stuff for a living? You have a killer shop!


----------



## souljour2000

rmeador said:


> My 1979 Gulfstar 37 on the day of the sea trial (it's significantly more cluttered with stuff now!):
> 
> Galley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nav station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port Settee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starboard Settee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-berth


Great looking interior...I am an admirer of gulfstars...I think they are solid boats but never been on one...that boat's numbers look good except for sail area...Is it a dog in light winds? Even if it is...looks like it gets going with winds in higher ranges though ...and a heavy boat for it's size...iI would guess the hulls on these were built thick as hell...just curious and again great pics...


----------



## rmeador

souljour2000 said:


> Great looking interior...I am an admirer of gulfstars...I think they are solid boats but never been on one...that boat's numbers look good except for sail area...Is it a dog in light winds? Even if it is...looks like it gets going with winds in higher ranges though ...and a heavy boat for it's size...iI would guess the hulls on these were built thick as hell...just curious and again great pics...


Thanks! Gulfstar had its ups and downs... the ones from the mid-70s to early/mid 80s are the best-built. It is a dog in light winds, but it flies in stronger winds... I regularly exceed 8 kts, and I've sustained 8.5kts for over 15 minutes. I think I might have even hit 9kts once (not surfing). The hull is fairly thick by modern standards, probably between 3/8" and 1/2". One of the other boats I looked at before buying this one was a Mariner 41, which has a truly thick hull... 3" in some places.


----------



## asdf38

I've been meaning to post in this for a while...One picture pretty much does it for my 26'. The alpenglow lights, wheems and plath lantern (small) and the blue bungee pouch things (hand stitched by me) are new this year or last.


----------



## seaojoe




----------



## ltgoshen

done


----------



## barefootnavigator

*Re: Show me yours and I'll show you mine Photos please*


----------



## cookwithgas

This a "before" picture. Unfortunately it's also a "now" picture. Lots of work to do.


----------



## PaulinVictoria

Before:









After:


----------



## chucklesR

Irwin 38 CC, 1987
Salon from the hatch








Aft Cabin









Salon from door to v-berth


----------



## cookwithgas

This is a "before" picture. Unfortunately it is also a "Now" picture.


----------



## travlin-easy

Unfortunately, I don't have a wide-angle lens for my still or video cameras. I was at the boat today and shot a short video that may give you an idea of the 33 Morgan Out Island interior. It's my home away from home.

Mogan 33 Out Island interior - YouTube

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## midnightsailor

tried to post some of my Freedom 33 but not sure if I am doing it correctly.


----------



## smallboatlover

Sequitur said:


> Here are a few shots, first of Sequitur's interior shortly after her fit-out had begun in Vancouver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a shot of her salon looking forward:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A look at the galley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nav station and portside settee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forward cabin:


is that a boat or a house? lol


----------



## Lubrdink

Mine's not much different than it was in 1970 when built but we did add a nice touch made by a friend who's a runs a machine shop and does some woodwork on the side.
A plaque to show who the Glenn E was named for-SSGT Glenn English. I like it.


----------



## CatMan22

This is Cat-Man-Do, my Catalina 22 I am reworking, she had no interior when I bought her. New cushions, complete rewire, storage panel covers, new lights, control panel with new switches, stereo, auxiliary charging ports and companion way hatch were performed prior to launching her. This winters projects will be complete repair and paint of her hull and deck.


----------



## ABH3 Boyer

brought her back from the dead


----------



## asdf38

ABH3 Boyer said:


> brought her back from the dead


This looks great, but could it be made a new rule that you need to say what you're boat is? If you don't have it in your signature?


----------



## ABH3 Boyer

Sorry. Its a 1977 Luger Tradewinds. Here's what she looked like when I got her.


----------



## rbrasi

Yowza! Nice resto!


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27

Lubrdink said:


> Mine's not much different than it was in 1970 when built but we did add a nice touch made by a friend who's a runs a machine shop and does some woodwork on the side.
> A plaque to show who the Glenn E was named for-SSGT Glenn English. I like it.
> View attachment 12240
> 
> View attachment 12239
> 
> View attachment 12241


Wow! Nice Plaque.


----------



## DoubleEnder

Pictures of my Morris Leigh 30's interior. Boat will soon be for sale!
Originally built by Tom Morris for his family back in 1981.
Known then by the name "Shadow"


----------



## Classic30

DoubleEnder said:


> Pictures of my Morris Leigh 30's interior. Boat will soon be for sale!
> Originally built by Tom Morris for his family back in 1981.
> Known then by the name "Shadow"


Nice! 

Your nav gear rack looks most interesting. Does it work well? Got any close-ups??


----------



## CBinRI

Aft cabin:









Salon:









V-Berth









Galley:









Nav Area:









These are all the prior owners pictures, which I found still lurking on the internet even though I bought her seven years ago.


----------



## bristol299bob

From Suprise Tour


From Suprise Tour


From Suprise Tour


From https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sre...LBUM&id=5552526963164899441&feat=embedwebsite


----------



## Dave_E

1979 Allmand Sail 31. Hull #15... Still looking good.


----------



## jameswilson29

I made a video, for all to view:


----------



## Sal Paradise

My Terrier Otis, waiting for his lunch on board The Widge, our 1974 Catalina 22.


----------



## Dave_E

Sal Paradise said:


> My Terrier Otis, waiting for his lunch on board The Widge, our 1974 Catalina 22.


Otis is Beautiful!!!


----------



## AlaskaMC

Here is our, new to us, M25. Check out the groovy cushions. They look like they were made outta Peter Brady's pants.


----------



## DougSabbag

http://www.triumphcharters.com/index.htm_files/CT56 - Main Salon small.jpg

1986 Tai Chiao CT 56


----------



## Guest

Galley looking aft










A terrible shot from the galley looking fwd, with enclosed head to stbd side










And the galley as God intended it to be used... frsh dug steamers, a tossed salad and some cheap white wine.










31' 1963 International 500 Yawl


----------



## Dreaming

Picture of interior from our first sail after buying Harmony.

She's Cozy.


----------



## Dreaming

AlaskaMC said:


> Here is our, new to us, M25. Check out the groovy cushions. They look like they were made outta Peter Brady's pants.


Ha Ha, groovy indeed. I love it.


----------



## Tim R.

1997 Caliber 40LRC. Upholstery has since been updated to red Ultrasuede.


----------



## steve77

1986 Catalina 34...


----------



## StormBay

I love looking inside other peoples boats. When ever I meet a new boater, I always secretly hope they will offer a tour. Great thread..

Here is our hans christian 41
Main solon 








galley








work shop








pullman birth








From the head looking aft


----------



## aeventyr60

Looking forward from the galley.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Well, I always keep it looking this tidy


----------



## AlaskaMC

Mark,

We love that layout and interior. It is on our shortlist for the eventual bigger boat!

Thanks for sharing.
Chris


----------



## Flybyknight

Sorry, but after 52 years of marital bliss; what goes on inside my boat, and what the boudoir looks like, is personal and private. 
Dick


----------



## Guest

StormBay said:


> I love looking inside other peoples boats. When ever I meet a new boater, I always secretly hope they will offer a tour. Great thread..
> 
> Here is our hans christian 41
> Main solon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullman birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the head looking aft


Oh my!!!

If you have to own a boat made of carcinogenic petrochemicals, this is the way to go! If only the hull were made of some organic material.

Sorry, just messin' with ya. That is a lovely, very salty and comfy looking palace. I've always admired them.


----------



## SHNOOL

Baby racing boat...


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27

StormBay said:


> I love looking inside other peoples boats. When ever I meet a new boater, I always secretly hope they will offer a tour. Great thread..
> 
> Here is our hans christian 41
> Main solon


I think I may add a Hans Christian to my list of boats I may look into if I ever go bigger.


----------



## jimgo

The Hans Christian is beautiful! MarkOfSeaLife, what kind of boat is yours?

My headliner needs to be replaced and I like the look of both your boat and the Hans Christian.


----------



## SloopJonB

StormBay said:


> I love looking inside other peoples boats. When ever I meet a new boater, I always secretly hope they will offer a tour. Great thread..
> 
> Here is our hans christian 41
> Main solon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullman birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the head looking aft


I think we have a winner.


----------



## Barquito

Small improvement in my Bristol 27... new cushions.


----------



## Ziaduck

PFD for the Doggie...nice mod!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

jimgo said:


> MarkOfSeaLife, what kind of boat is yours?


Benteau 393, 39 foot, 2001.

mark


----------



## AlaskaMC

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Benteau 393, 39 foot, 2001.
> 
> mark


That is what we thought! We were looking at them last night. And we now know through your blog what one is capable of. Sweet.


----------



## steve77

StormBay said:


> I love looking inside other peoples boats. When ever I meet a new boater, I always secretly hope they will offer a tour. Great thread..
> 
> Here is our hans christian 41
> Main solon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullman birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the head looking aft


This looks nicer than my house!


----------



## StormBay

steve77 said:


> This looks nicer than my house!


This is our house 
Thanks for all of the compliments!


----------



## avenger79

StormBay said:


> I love looking inside other peoples boats. When ever I meet a new boater, I always secretly hope they will offer a tour. Great thread..
> 
> Here is our hans christian 41
> Main solon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullman birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the head looking aft


wow. simply beautiful


----------



## AlaskaMC

Barquito said:


> Small improvement in my Bristol 27... new cushions.


Hey, you had the same "Peter Brady Pants" cushions! Love the dog.


----------



## dixiedawg

steve77 said:


> This looks nicer than my house!


Amen brother! And probably cost more (speaking for myself anyway)! :laugher


----------



## kwaltersmi

Home away from home...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## copacabana

Kwalt, I like the detail on the table. Is that a wood inlay?


----------



## CBinRI

StormBay said:


> I love looking inside other peoples boats. When ever I meet a new boater, I always secretly hope they will offer a tour. Great thread..
> 
> Here is our hans christian 41
> Main solon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullman birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the head looking aft


Wow. Very nice. And it looks like you could fit two of my 41's interior inside your 41's interior.


----------



## kwaltersmi

copacabana said:


> Kwalt, I like the detail on the table. Is that a wood inlay?


Yup, teak table with maple turtle inlays.


----------



## copacabana

kwaltersmi said:


> Yup, teak table with maple turtle inlays.


Very nice indeed. I hope you don't mind if I pinch the idea and do it on my boat as well!


----------



## TomMaine

Our boats interior is pretty much as built in 1961. I've only changed the cabinet fronts in the galley as clearance changes were made during it's second re-power(early 70's). When I repowered(#3), I built the new fronts.










I repainted the head a couple years ago and put some new sheet formica down. Plumbed in two old fixtures removed from a building project I had stored behind the original head sink. The old fixtures are great!

Because they're old style twist with washers, the flow is minimal, just right for a boat.


----------



## rbyham

Here are a few pics of recent cabinet I built into what was a largely unused hanging locker. Still have half hanging locker left. Don't be too critical. This was my first ever interior construction attempt. Still have door grab and shelf fiddles to fit.


----------



## bljones

NextBoat's cabin- a work in progress:


----------



## mad_machine

I just started the cabin part of my refit of my Sea Sprite 23. While it will never measure up to some of the boats here, you can be assured that any tours will be -very- short.

This is how the v-berth and Forepeak looked when I dragged her home. Very basic, not very big, and very very worn.










Today I mocked up the bulkhead between the v-berth and the forepeak. I have to extend the berth some as I do not fit (people must have been shorter 50 years ago) so I am going to be raising it up three inches to gain six inches of length. This means I need to cut into the space in the peak, but as you can see, I have plenty to spare.


----------



## Multihullgirl

Have been making changes to our old Catana. It will be obvious that I'm not about keeping the western nautical tradition 

I recently redid the countertops in the galley. They had been done with tile. I went back with a laminate:









This is the base of the salon/dining table. It's a big hollow box. I drilled and installed pegs to have adjustable shelves within, and hung this curtain of (synthetic) sari material to hide the dishes etc inside









I re-covered the salon cushions with Sunbrella Furniture Fabric, but I made the pillows of a synthetic upholstery jacquard from the local fabric store. The pillows go wherever we want, as cockpit or net pillows. They're stuffed with dog beds so they're completely washable.









This is our cabin. The mattress cover is the same cloth as the pillows in the salon, but the underside panel is Phifertex. The "headboard" is the same sari as I made the pedestal curtain above, I made a quilted panel with little pockets which act as a nightstand of sorts. The wall coverings/vinyl are stained, so i hung the little tapestry to hide the stains.









This is the starboard head, which was modified to accept the C-Head composting toilet you see by pulling out the 'step' which supported the original head and fabricating a foam/fiberglass laminate flat floor.


----------



## SloopJonB

That head compartment is great - two thumbs way up.


----------



## Alex Garcia

ABH3 Boyer said:


> Sorry. Its a 1977 Luger Tradewinds. Here's what she looked like when I got her.


Wow! You did a great job.


----------



## travlin-easy

Finally got a wide angle camera that portrays the interior much better.






Gary


----------



## Derek Shelby Jones

In the process of refitting my Ed Monk Searaker 50. These are a few photos of the ceiling replacement. I replaced all the light fixtures with the lumitec LED's that can change into four colors (White, Red, Blue, and Purple). Out of 8 of the light fixtures, three have already had defects and have been replaced, other than that i am happy.

I have purchased all new sunbrella for the cushions but have not had a chance to make the skins. I also installed all new vitrifrigo dual drawer fridge and a single drawer freezer forward of the salon. The fridges and freezer have been a game changer for this liveaboard.


----------



## SanderO

Shiva


----------



## Venture Sailing

far east yachts Mariner 32 ketch


----------



## Barquito

Strange that the pictures from the last 3 posts are all viewable in one series. Anyway, very nice. If anyone is looking back through the thread, there are probably some images missing because the hosting service is no longer in business, or is charging a fortune!


----------

